
Affordable housing activists try to thwart cutthroat real estate capitalism - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-10-21/affordable-housing-activists-push-back-real-estate-capitalism
======
freejulian85
All they really need to thwart is the fed’s free money policies and banks
ability to give people mortgages at 50% DTI and 1% down.

~~~
loceng
Unfortunately it's a little more complex than that.

~~~
freejulian85
Not really.

~~~
loceng
It certainly would help but not any of the other issues that relate to the
industrial complexes, the Landlord-Rental-Development complex, along with
other parts of the finance complex.

